# .50 cal and a S&W .460 Magnum.



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the last trip to the range was quite an experience. I am blessed to have some friends with nice toys and regularly run into others that are generous with letting people shoot theirs.

Anyhow the first gun worth mentioning was a .50cal Armalite AR-50. I saw it sitting on a bench as soon as I pulled up and I about shat myself. That is one imposing gun. Long story short it is a blast. It is far worse to stand next to it when it goes off than to actually fire it. The muzzle break makes it feel like a 12 gauge shotgun. However if you are standing next to it all of those redirected gases and sound waves hit you in the chest like someone slapping you. I had an adrenaline rush for a good 30mins:mrgreen:.

The next gun was as much a hand cannon as I have seen. It was a 14inch Compensated S&W Performance Center .460 Magnum. I believe it throws a 230gr bullet at around 2300fps. I blew up a 2 liter bottle of water at about 30ft. What an experience! The noise that thing makes will make everyone at the range look and see what kind of handgun just made that racket. Not to mention that a fireball about 2ft wide errupts from the sides of the compensator every time you fire. That compensator really works though. There is little to no muzzle flip as long as you have a ggod grip. It just pushes straight back on you. That was worth about another 30mins of adrenaline:mrgreen:.

Well I sure can't afford to shoot any of those guns but man is it great to have friends that can.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

460 S&W Magnum.... I WILL own one within the year...

Anyone seen any used?

JeffWard


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You're a lucky man.

Here's a video of some people shooting the AR-50. There's a Coke bottle on the "bench" that really illustrates what you were talking about with the gases.

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a Performance Center 460 with a 6.5" barrel plus another 1.5" of compensator. It is definitely a handful.

I chronographed the Hornady factory 200gr SST loads @ a median of 2259 fps for a muzzle energy of about 2200 ft. lbs.

Definitely a handful.


----------

